# What pyraminx to buy?



## Flame838 (Oct 9, 2008)

So I was thinking about buying a pyraminx since my last one from cube4you broke apart (which was kind of my fault since I was messing around with it) but wasn't very good anyway. I was thinking about getting a mefferts one or this one I just found but I heard that some people said the mefferts one was good and others said it broke on them and I didn't find anything for the pyraminx at puzl.co.uk. I'm leaning towards the mefferts pyraminx but I'm afraid that it'll break like my last pyraminx and end up having to get another one again.


----------



## Jai (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, actually, the Puzl.co.uk pyraminx is the same one as the Cube4you one...
Try an Edison Pyraminx, you can get one at Tribox.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 9, 2008)

when I first got my meffert's pyraminx, it was amazing. But only for about 6 hours. The next day, it got so loose, and you can't do any turns without popping it...

I want to try an edison pyraminx, like jai said, but I'm waiting for reviews since there really aren't any at the moment. I'm currently using a cube4you pyraminx, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## Flame838 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm I guess I'll try an edison one although I don't know about the price as I was hoping to buy some other things from mefferts and I don't think the shipping is going to be low.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 9, 2008)

To give you an idea of how much it will cost, it's around $30.


----------



## Flame838 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well considering this the shipping is at least around 12-15 dollars to the US which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot to add that it's about $30 including shipping.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the tropicalestore Pyraminx.


----------

